# Visual Guide to the Financial Crisis



## ajapale (3 Dec 2008)

For those of you who like visual representation of information:
Visual Guide to the Financial Crisis

[broken link removed]


----------



## Mymoney (5 Dec 2008)

Absolute clarity, well done. Unfortunately savers will now over time go bust through inflation in money.


----------



## runner (5 Dec 2008)

Brilliant!
Even I can understand it.


----------



## infinity (5 Dec 2008)

Mymoney said:


> Absolute clarity, well done. Unfortunately savers will now over time go bust through inflation in money.



well I suppose the theory is that are more borrowers out there than savers so the effect of inflation will "lessen" the debt.


----------



## Spondulicks (1 Feb 2009)

A picture paints a trillion words - they're the numbers we are working in now!


----------

